# MSSC photos



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

Some photos of my outdoor and indoor layouts; Nothing fancy but fun. Don


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

What's the angled shed-structure near the G layout, Don ... with tripod thingamajigs???


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

It is an observatory. The roof cranks up and the front wall goes down. There is a cable that hooks to the eye bolt to raise/lower the wall.
The tripods are attached to telescopes; one is a Celestron 8SE and the other a TeleVue Genesis on a CG5GT mount. Don


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Don, if you click on the







in the Advanced Reply Window toolbar, you can insert your pictures in-line for much easier viewing for all.  Here's a picture...


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*observatory*

Very nice,Don, I like the way you have it set up.Do you have a current star atlas or have they come out with one yet. I`m so far behind viewing stars it`s not funny.Is that your G gauge train setup.[very nice]

regards,Everett


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

Gunner, Thanks.Gunner, Thanks. I will try next time.
Everett,
There are free programs that show star and planet positons. The mounts in the obs are have built in computers, you calibrate them and then you tell them to go to a particular object. They get you close but not always in the veiw. Don


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I have a friend that's a telescope nut, he's always trying to get me over there at midnight to look at this or that.


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

There is some beautiful stuff up there. I'm no expert, I just look and enjoy. I'm not much of a night owl . I'm usually in bed by 11pm. Don


----------

